# Hey les gars, toujours prêts ?



## alèm (6 Novembre 2007)

_Nan parce qu'il y a Scout Toujours à la TV et je pensais à Fab'Fab d'un seul coup



_


----------



## Pierrou (6 Novembre 2007)

*Flamme pure et l&#233;g&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;reuh... monte dans l'azur &#233;toil&#233;... Dans la nuit pleine de myst&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;reuhhhh... *









_Hamster Jovial n'a certes pas la moustache de Jugnot... mais bon... _


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

j'ai pas le cable moi, ni adsl tv ni meme telé tout court...je fais comment moi ?


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2007)

_bon, ya aussi la mama, d'un ami qui est tr&#232;s active dans le droit des femmes marocaines sur une autre chaine mais je pense que &#231;a vous int&#233;resse moins que la houpette de notre fabounet
_


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai pas le cable moi, ni adsl tv ni meme telé tout court...je fais comment moi ?



les doigts dans la prise, histoire d'être au courant 

EDF te doit tant:rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

je fais quoi moi donc?

et nan,  j'ai pas non plus  de sextoy à étrenner    




c'est obligatoire ce truc quand on est celibataire ?


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

vite vite, poster qq chose...pfff..pfff... avant... pff .. que ça ferme


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2007)

Pourquoi avoir besoin d'être célibataire.. 


Bon sinon, y'a du foot aussi


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

je reponds publiquement au boulage moi


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4466526 a dit:
			
		

> vite vite, poster qq chose...pfff..pfff... avant... pff .. que &#231;a ferme




W&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;, bravo Sind' ... r&#233;ussis :love:


C'&#233;tais quoi le sujet ? trouver &#224; quel moment FabFab fais des namours* &#224; ses coll&#232;gues sous la tente ?


* (doc me demandais un jour sur iChat, lors de la derniere fois qu'on parlais de ce film et de FabFab, "Tu crois que c'est lui qui fais le oiu la ?... hum" ... moi j'y suis pour rien c'est lui qui a dit  )


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je reponds publiquement au boulage moi



c'est quoi comme sextoy?  
.
.
.

.
.
.

_parce que je peux pas te bouler _


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

&#231;a je veux voir !!!!    

donc , je prie une bonne ame qui mets cela sur dvd et me l'envoie par ptt des que l'emission est termin&#233;  


mado, on peut jouer au foot toute seule ?   





*edit* : voir fabfab .......et pas aute chose


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est quoi comme sextoy?
> .
> .
> .
> ...



des boules de Geisha... Mackie s'en etait acheté au Japon... un anti-stress qu'il disait


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

ouais, ça va j'ai compris, je vais pouvoir m'assoir dessus


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je fais quoi moi donc?
> 
> et nan,  j'ai pas non plus  de sextoy à étrenner
> 
> ...



Par contre t'as du vulgaire à égrainer...:mouais:


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

bah, sonny tu fais dans les ordres:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

*Kisbizz, faut que t'ailles dire -bonjour- dans "Pr&#233;sentez-vous" ...  y'a qqun qui attend *


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Par contre t'as du vulgaire à égrainer...:mouais:



toi non plus tu y est pas :
ce n'est pas question d'agrainage mais de reponses publiques    


est que l'auteur de ce cb veut  bien se denoncer ?


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

al&#232;m;4466467 a dit:
			
		

> _Nan parce qu'il y a Scout Toujours &#224; la TV&#8230; et je pensais &#224; Fab'Fab d'un seul coup&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> _



T'es pas chi&#233; toi de venir fouttre des tradada &#224; bordel chez les autres 

Pauvre Nephou qui est gripp&#233;, et amok aussi (lui c'est une r&#233;action chimique qu'on nomme "rouille")


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> bah, sonny tu fais dans les ordres:rateau:



Non, mais il souffle en ce moment un vent, malsain.... ça pue la petite nevrose à plein nez, un peu partout ici... c'est à qui exposera le plus son mal être aussi chronique que vulgaire et indécent.

J'aime pas ça... je le signale... c'est tout... et biensur, point n'est besoin de me ressortir les vieux "passe ton chemin" ou "t'es pas obligé de lire..." je me fous de tout ça...

Il faut que les gens se sortent les doigts du cul... c'est dommage que les quelques uns qui seraient en position de donner des leçons de *vie* ne le fassent pas.

Je vomis les discours de romantiques au rabais. Je les vomis de plus en plus.

Un peu de décence, merci.


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4466557 a dit:
			
		

> *Kisbizz, faut que t'ailles dire -bonjour- dans "Pr&#233;sentez-vous" ...  y'a qqun qui attend *



sinon je viens de voir que fatamorgane (ou un truc comme cela ) vient de poster 
"et avec la tete" 



j'ai peur aller jeter un coup d'oeil  vu ce qu'il a laiss&#233; trainer dans le presentations


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai peur aller jeter un coup d'oeil  vu ce qu'il a laissé trainer dans le presentations



T'as pas peur d'écrire des conneries par contre...


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> c'est dommage que les quelques uns qui seraient en position de donner des le&#231;ons de *vie* ne le fassent pas.


 je vais pas d&#233;penser mes qq petites ann&#233;es de cr&#233;dit vital pour de mauvais &#233;l&#232;ves... je prefere d&#233;conner tant que je peux encore le faire... z'on qu'&#224; suivre...

Bon on se les farcis quand les scouts 

je viens d'avoir une image... imaginez Doc en Scout : bon cette fois c'est vous qui montez la tente, c'est trop chiant de se refaire une manucure avec des brindilles et de cailloux sales apr&#232;s


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> je vais pas dépenser mes qq petites années de crédit vital pour de mauvais élèves... je prefere déconner tant que je peux encore le faire



Certes, effectivement le programme est assez vaste... 

En fait c'est vrai y a probablement mieux à faire... n'empêche, je donne mon avis, car je sais qu'on va pas me le demander...


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Certes, effectivement le programme est assez vaste...
> 
> En fait c'est vrai y a probablement mieux &#224; faire... n'emp&#234;che, je donne mon avis, car je sais qu'on va pas me le demander...



ouiii je fais &#231;a aussi &#224; table, surtout quand il y a des invit&#233;s, je finis toujours tous les fromages et le dessert pendant que les autres parlent, au cas o&#249; on me le demande pas


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Non, mais il souffle en ce moment un vent, malsain.... ça pue la petite nevrose à plein nez,ect ect ect .....



sonny , j'ai posté le mot sextoy comme tu pourrais poster "je la tape sur le pouillaier"

et que tu le veuilles ou non c'etait vraiment une reponse a un cb....
je sais les mp  existent ......oui mais .....non.....

....et nos etats actuel d'ames n'ont rien a avoir en quoi que ce soit
en tout cas pas pour moi personellement.....j'ai de quoi faire , de plus pres et de bien  plus reel si l'envie me prends


ps: non, j'ai pas peur d'ecrire des conneries ...je suis bien une tete de piaf non ?


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> sonny , j'ai posté le mot sextoy comme tu pourrais poster "je la tape sur le pouillaier"
> 
> et que tu le veuilles ou non c'etait vraiment une reponse a un cb....
> je sais les mp  existent ......oui mais .....non.....
> ...




La soupe est prète ?:rateau::rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

depuis le temp.........ben t'a pas repondu assez vite, j'ai tout mangé


quoi ?????? c'tait mon seul repas de la journée


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _Nan parce qu'il y a Scout Toujours à la TV et je pensais à Fab'Fab d'un seul coup
> 
> 
> 
> _



a oui je viens ça ... mais bon, c'est pas le sujet coup de vieux ici


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Non, mais il souffle en ce moment un vent, malsain.... ça pue la petite nevrose à plein nez, un peu partout ici... c'est à qui exposera le plus son mal être aussi chronique que vulgaire et indécent.
> 
> J'aime pas ça... je le signale... c'est tout... et biensur, point n'est besoin de me ressortir les vieux "passe ton chemin" ou "t'es pas obligé de lire..." je me fous de tout ça...
> 
> ...



tu fumes de la pure?
bon sinon retourne animer ton fil ichat, j'ai vu qu'il y avait de l'activité nouvelle... de ce que j'en ai vu, pas de mots vulgaires, et toujours ta copine kizbiss


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> sonny , j'ai posté le mot sextoy comme tu pourrais poster "je la tape sur le pouillaier"
> 
> et que tu le veuilles ou non c'etait vraiment une reponse a un cb....
> je sais les mp  existent ......oui mais .....non.....
> ...



Tu comprends vraiment rien, c'en est un plaisir !!!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> tu fumes de la pure?
> bon sinon retourne animer ton fil ichat, j'ai vu qu'il y avait de l'activit&#233; nouvelle... de ce que j'en ai vu, pas de mots vulgaires, et toujours ta copine kizbiss



Lui non plus... rien... c'est merveilleux...     que de semi debiles quand m&#234;me...

Bon... allez on continue, comme &#231;a... que les minus continuent &#224; faire leurs tours de piste... Doc reconnaitra les siens...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai de quoi faire , de plus pres et de bien  plus reel si l'envie me prends



La classe, c'est de garder, pas d'acquerir...


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu comprends vraiment rien, c'en est un plaisir !!!!!!!!



je ne demande que a comprendre.......mais lentement , tres lentement , okey ?


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Lui non plus... rien... c'est merveilleux...     que de semi debiles quand même...
> 
> Bon... allez on continue, comme ça... que les *minus* continuent à faire leurs tours de piste... Doc reconnaitra les siens...



Là tu vas m'obliger à lâcher le perniflard et te mettre une fessée


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je ne demande que a comprendre.......mais lentement , tres lentement , okey ?



m'en tape...
:sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Là tu vas m'obliger à lâcher le perniflard et te mettre une fessée



Oui, oui... biensur...

D'autres on déjà essayé tu sais... et de plus habiles...

Bon... je crois que tout les sinistrés du slip ou du string ont eu le temps d'appuyer sur le petit panneau "attention" histoire de signaler le danger que mon discours représente pour la bonne tenue des débats de ce soir...

Je peux donc aller me coucher pour préparer mon intervention de demain, en laissant tout ce petit monde machouiller son impuissance....


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

j'aime bien les braillards, ça détend entre deux posts techniques :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

ben sinon depuis tout a l'heure l'emission a surement avancé:

des nouvelles de fabfab ?


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

on parle de FabFab dans le fond, mais vous saviez que Webo était acteur aussi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> j'aime bien les braillards, &#231;a d&#233;tend entre deux posts techniques :rateau:



Moi j'aime bien les mous du slip, tout court... &#231;a me plait... &#231;a me conforte... &#231;a me file le tricotin que leur femmes appr&#233;cient temps...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> on parle de FabFab dans le fond, mais vous saviez que Webo était acteur aussi ?



C'est qui webo ?


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Oui, oui... biensur...
> 
> D'autres on déjà essayé tu sais... et de plus habiles...
> 
> ...



enfin sonny ...Depuis le temp que je *TE LE repete*:   
le slip et le string c'est depassé et  furieusement demodé !!!!!:mouais: 



quand tu te decides enfin a te mettre a la page?  



quel bouton ? il est où ? si tu comptes sur moi tu peux toujours attendre :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien les mous du slip, tout court... &#231;a me plait... &#231;a me conforte... &#231;a me file le tricotin que leur femmes appr&#233;cient temps...



Ben oui mais les pauvres, tu sais bien qu'ils ne peuvent pas prendre de viagra vu qu'ils sont d&#233;j&#224; sous poppers  c'est pas compatible  Par contre les boules de geisha doivent passer plus facilement


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> enfin sonny ...Depuis le temp que je *TE LE repete*:
> le slip et le string c'est depassé et  furieusement demodé !!!!!:mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais, je suis un grand naif... mais de là à compter sur toi pour quoi que ce soit...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben oui mais les pauvres, tu sais bien qu'ils peuvent prendre de viagra vu qu'ils sont déjà sous poppers  c'est pas compatible  Par contre les boules de geisha doivent passer plus facilement



Je suis comme une boule de geisha... qui rentre... qui rentre... 

Ah... l'art... j'adore...:love:


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> leur femme*s* appr&#233;ci*ent* temps...



la polygamie est interdite, mon seigneur 

et tant au lieu de temps, ma femme me le faisait remarquer, avec sonnyboy, c'est le temps qui manque... mais elle a pas &#233;t&#233; foutue de me dire si c'est en trop ou l'inverse...:rateau:

je crois qu'elle veut oublier...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> la polygamie est interdite, mon seigneur
> 
> et tant au lieu de temps, ma femme me le faisait remarquer, avec sonnyboy, c'est le temps qui manque... mais elle a pas été foutue de me dire si c'est en trop ou l'inverse...:rateau:
> 
> je crois qu'elle veut oublier...



Partie trop vite probablement... tu n'as pas bien entendu les derniers mots...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> j'aime bien les braillards, &#231;a d&#233;tend entre deux posts techniques :rateau:




Moi ce qui me soulage, c'est de voir combien les braillards comme tu les d&#233;cris ont le chic pour faire sortir les nazes des sous-bois. 

Navrant.


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Partie trop vite probablement... tu n'as pas bien entendu les derniers mots...



son dernier souffle, tu veux dire, enfin....:rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu sais, je suis un grand naif... mais de l&#224; &#224; compter sur toi pour quoi que ce soit...



mais si mon cher sonny, je peux, t"inquiete , je peux .....

sinon, pas besoin de te deplacer chez aubade personellement si t'as pas le temp de sortir de ta cuisine (au fait , on vient de m'installer la mienne tre belle: rouge laqu&#233; hyper brillante :love:  )
un p'tit tour sur leur site et tu sauras tout sur la lingerie en vogue en ce moment


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi ce qui me soulage, c'est de voir combien les braillards comme tu les décris ont le chic pour faire sortir les nazes des sous-bois.
> 
> Navrant.



Attention, le sous bois est plein à craquer en ce moment... alors les bresiliennes les moins bien percues par leur consoeurs sont expulsées vers l'abattoir...

Et l'abattoir, c'est moi...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Attention, le sous bois est plein à craquer en ce moment... alors les bresiliennes les moins bien percues par leur consoeurs sont expulsées vers l'abattoir...
> 
> Et l'abattoir, c'est moi...


Si t'as besoin d'un coup de mains, j'me laisserais bien tenter&#8230;


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Si t'as besoin d'un coup de mains, j'me laisserais bien tenter



Ben là, je crois que tout le monde est servi... mais je vais dormir, alors si y a des récidives... tu abrases direct...

Et bing et bing et bing....


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

vite un autre post avant que &#231;a ferme... ,


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ferme... ,




MEUH MEUH Font les vaches, les vaches font MEUH MEUH


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> vite un autre post avant que ça ferme... ,



pourquoi ? l'emission est finie ?
pas de fabfab alors?  



fab, t'es où ?????:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> MEUH MEUH Font les vaches, les vaches font MEUH MEUH


mackie... pas bon le poppers, arrete de suite


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

Bah&#8230; d'ici le r&#233;veil des tauliers, y'a moyen d'enquiller une paire de pages. Mais bon&#8230;

Je me prends des cong&#233;s sanitaires loin d'ici. Je repasse, tout ragaillardi, frais, voire ! Plein de confiance en mon prochain (&#224; nouveau, &#231;a me perdra&#8230 et que vois-je ? En fait c'est de pire en pire.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

l'on brûlé avec le bus


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

> mackie... pas bon le poppers, arrete de suite


J'ai peur qu'il l'ait bu :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai peur qu'il l'ait bu :mouais:



ca se dilue dans quoi?


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

ah... il vas vomir donc...:hein:


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

c'est quoi un poppers ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ah... il vas vomir donc...:hein:


Oh, &#231;a&#8230; c'est pas ce qui &#233;tonne le plus


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

demande à sonny, échange de bon procédé pour la lingerie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est quoi un poppers ?


1/ Utilise la recherche
2/ Google est ton ami


C'est pas un forum technique ici


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

trop compliqué les recherches et google est pas mon ami:
il tombe toujours a coté celui là....
et la bonne reponse est evidemment a la page suivante que je ne verra jamais ,
je m'arrete toujours a la page avant :rateau: :rateau: 


ben sinon, pour changer , orange m'a offert (et pourquoi donc??? )
60 sms ...je les envoie a qui ???   


a pooppers ?


----------



## Pierrou (6 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est quoi un poppers ?



C'est comme pampers, mais pour adultes... 



Okay... je vais me coucher, ça va


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

Punaise&#8230; le parc est complet

Je viens de me rappeler pourquoi je ne venais plus&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

bon... on ferme ?


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

une t'tite camomille avant ça te dis pas ?


pour moi un café et puis au lit...demain j'ai mon boss sur le dos avec en prime la fille du patron .... jusqu'au vendredi


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2007)

_si tu veux je peux &#234;tre sur le dos de la fille du patron &#224; ta place hein&#8230; 
_


----------



## kisbizz (7 Novembre 2007)

je ne sais meme pas a quoi elle peut ressembler...... 



au dires des rumeurs elle s'est autoprooclamé la reine du merchandising ...je sens que on va bien rigoler....vert ....


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2007)

_pas grave, je peut &#234;tre sur le tien si besoin&#8230;
_


----------



## kisbizz (7 Novembre 2007)

pas possible , le mien a une scoliose    


l&#224; stop , bonne nuit :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Novembre 2007)

heeuuuu ? à part fritter kisbizz, c'est quoi le sujet ici déjà  
Bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## tirhum (7 Novembre 2007)




----------

